# I can't download the kernel for FreeBSD 9.0



## Armando (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi,
I want to recompile the FreeBSD 9.0 kernel for enable ALTQ but i can't download the kernels.
Here is the photo with error:


----------



## G_Nerc (Jul 3, 2012)

Try to do it with csup?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2012)

sysinstall(8) is no longer the installer for FreeBSD 9, and it can't download the sources any more.  See http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172.


----------

